# Aumentar velocidad de simulación en Multisim10



## Dano (Feb 8, 2008)

Quería saber como aumentar la velocidad de simulación en multisim10 porque ahora mismo el tiempo es muy lento, se cuenta en ms  

En este momento un milisegundo en el programa equivale a un segundo en la realidad, algo extremadamente lento para lo que estoy realizando.

Me gustaría aumentar la velocidad 0.5 segundos en el programa, un segundo en la realidad.

Saludos


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Feb 12, 2008)

La velocidad está relacionada con la complejidad del circuito, con los cálculos que tenga que hacer y con las frecuencias que anden dando vueltas. Con frecuencias altas tarda mucho más.

A mi me pasa lo mismo, pero no creo que pueda aumentarse la velocidad, ya lo habrían hecho.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 12, 2008)

Yo no encontre una relacion directa circuito-velocidad, mas bien me parece que el programa hace lo que quiere y en los tiempos que quiere.

Si no fuera que me da pereza aprender a usar otro simulador, ya lo hubiera descartado.

No creo que este tip se aplique siempre, pero en algunos casos me funciono, cuando empleo el osciloscopio si marco un barrido mas rapido, detengo y vuelvo a arrancar la simulacion, esta se realiza mas rapido.
Si da resuldado efectuen el deposito correspondiente en mis cuentas de islas Caiman, si no da resultado, depositen igual.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Feb 13, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Si no fuera que me da pereza aprender a usar otro simulador, ya lo hubiera descartado.



Es cierto. Tengo muy buenas referencias del OrCAD 10.5 y ya lo 'pedí prestado' a internet, con tutoriales, videos y todo, pero la pereza es la que manda.

Lo del osciloscopio del multisim es cierto. ¿N° de cuenta de banco?


----------



## Dano (Feb 17, 2008)

Resulta que acabo de probar el truco del osciloscopio y funcionó, igualmente necesitaría que fuera más rápido pero mientras tenga agua caliente en el mate me banco la velocidad siempre  

Gracias y saludos


----------

